# Stairs I built 6 years ago



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

They look good! I like the way they blend in with what's around them.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

I like it!


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

couple of hours? geez that looks like a day or two or labor lol


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Actually couple hours after cutting the logs, I had cut them a day before if I recall. Couple hours being, 3,4, maybe 5ish. I do remember I was badly sunburned when I was done. I sunburn if I spend more then 15 minutes in the sun and I was in it for hours. Was a bad one lol. 

Next time I go I should get a pic of them currently to compare. The logs have turned a bit gray as they tend to do over time but other then that it looks good to consider the abuse it goes through in spring and the fact that I never treated the wood in any way. Hard to tell in that picture, but there is a much bigger hill ahead of those stairs.


----------



## harleyman (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice!


----------

